# Waiting times for IUI *



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

During our ongoing investigations, IUI and IVF have both been mentioned.

I was wondering if those of you who have had, or are going through the process of IUI could tell me how long you had to wait for the treatment.

Roughly how long from being told that was the treatment you needed, to actually starting it did you have to wait?  Also please could you tell me what area you are from and whether you went private or via the NHS.

Thanks in advance  

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Purplechameleon 

I live in Cheshire and had private IUI at CARE Manchester.  I was able to start treatment straight away -  we actually had a month off while we went on holiday and then started treatment on the next cycle, I'm not sure about the waiting times for IUI on NHS but hopefully someone who knows will be a long in a mo.

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi, I live in North Wales and had treatment in Chester.  I was able to start treatment straight away too and I was also private so not sure how long the wait would be on the NHS.

Good luck


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello Purplechameleon,

We were just about to start our 1st IUI on the NHS when bingo I fell pregnant - typical hey!! We had waited 12 months for this appt on the NHS but I think there waiting times are going down. Sorry, forgot to say I am from Devon and under the Royal Devon & Exeter Hospital.

Goodluck,

Mads xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to reply.

I just wanted to know roughly how long we'd be looking at waiting if we did have to go down that route.  

We have savings ready just incase we decide to go private, I guess we'll have to do a bit more digging before we make any decisions.

Thanks again.

xxx


----------



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi there,

We're in Liverpool & waited about 4 months from being put on the waiting list to our first appointment for IUI. I think it's very much dependent on where you live.

Kate x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Purplechameleon 

We are with Liverpool Women's (Is that where you are too, k-pie?) and had our first appointment in November.  We then got asked to come in for an appointment in February to discuss IUI and were amazed to find we could start next cycle!!  I had to have day 2-4 blood test, but unfortunately I was already on day 6 so had to wait another month.  Happily though, it is now day 2 and I've just been to the hospital who were lovely and very patient with my many questions.  So with a bit of luck treatment will commence in early April, which would make it about 6 months from our initial consultation - not bad at all really and has given me time to lose a bit of weight.  I hope your appointment comes through soon and wish you lots of luck.  Janie - congratulations on your BFP - you give hope to all us new IUI girls (hope your EDD is really 07 not 08!!!).

Clara x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clara   thanks for pointing that out - I hadnt realised I had typed 08 for my EDD  

Good luck to you all 

Jane xxx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't know if this is still current hey, I wanted 18 months for my IUI under the Portsmouth Hospital Trust - I kept getting moved down the list because they thought i was too young  - priority was given to Older patients !

Lucyann


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

Our NHS does not offer IUI, its been a year since our referal and we are still not on the waitlist (which I understand to be 18months min) 

We wanted to try IUI, so got a private appointment from referal to first IUI starting - 3 weeks (luck of getting the appt and that coinciding with the 1st day of AF appearance played a huge part in this)

Had the second IUI yesterday so fingers crossed that'll be it...

If not may save up for a private IVF at the same clinic.

Good Luckx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

I live in norfolk and there is no waiting list for iui on nhs. I had my first IUI last week but we decided to pay for treatment and saving our free nhs treatment for IVF if we need it as there is a massive price difference. Here you can either have 2 free iui or 1 free ivf.

Waiting lists are vary considerably depending on where you live, we are lucky

good luck with everything


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello 


    I had my  iui done at yeovil hospital on the NHS,we were told to go for IVF but could try IUI while waiting.that was in the september & we started our treatment  for IUI in the october.So just depends on the area in live,as we didn't think it would happen that quick.

  I hope this is of some help! 

  Goodluck

Francine x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Ive been on the waiting list 4 month have been told to expect 6-9 months.


----------

